# New fish!



## summ3r (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm slowly building up the community of fish in the main tank and yesterday I went to Finatics and got a couple more. ok, it's a couple more _species_... ok, fine there's actually 18 more fish...but they're small!

I used to have panda cories in my old tank but the gravel wore their little barbels off. Not good. The kids really like panda cories so this tank was planned to have a sand bottom just for them (the pandas not the kids!) and I picked up 5 yesterday. yay! 
I also got 4 cardinals to make my two neons more comfortable.
And also 9 Asian Rummynose. I've never had these before but they should be interesting with blue bodies and little red noses when they mature.

I'm hoping to pick up a couple of rainbow fish in 3 or 4 weeks. By that time the tank should be stabilised with the newcomers from yesterday and ready to take them. With the guppies, bristlenose & albino bristlenose plec that are already in the tank that'll be it.

Lots of activity, lots of colour and well within the tank stocking load!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I would love to see photos !!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

summ3r said:


> I'm slowly building up the community of fish in the main tank and yesterday I went to Finatics and got a couple more. ok, it's a couple more _species_... ok, fine there's actually 18 more fish...but they're small!
> 
> I used to have panda cories in my old tank but the gravel wore their little barbels off. Not good. The kids really like panda cories so this tank was planned to have a sand bottom just for them (the pandas not the kids!) and I picked up 5 yesterday. yay!
> I also got 4 cardinals to make my two neons more comfortable.
> ...


Four cardinals? Bad move. Neons and cardinals can quite easily distinguish between eachother, neither should be in less than a group of twelve ideally.

as per panda corys, I hate to tell you the barbel erosion isn't related to your substrate but water quality. Alkaline pH, high hardness, nitrite, they all erode panda barbels. Its a very fragile cory. The same tank that kills pandas will spawn bronzes.

Asian Rummy Nose Tetra?

I hate to say this, but Mike doesn't have a clue when it comes to anything non african. Ciddian will jump on me for this but I reiterate- not a CLUE! MT agrees with me and he's been into fish since the sixties...

There are NO Asian Rummynoses, and I don't know of any asian tetras, period. No rummynose will have a blue body when it grows up. Either he was misinformed or thought it'd be a good thing to say to sell the fish.

There are numerous strains of rummynose all of which are south american. Likewise the "german blue ram" is not german, it is simply a high blue variant of Mikrogeophagus ramirezi, an exclusively south american fish, which was given the name German because that strain was developed in Germany.

Be careful where you get info. The hobby we all love is riddled with idiots and cheats. Most fish magazines are innacurate worthless dribble. FAMA, TFH, Tropical fish aquarist, etc. All trash.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I ve seen cardinals when they are adults and no i dont think i saw any blue... But not saying they arnt beautiful! I happen to love them...

I would say stick with 5 or more of the same tetra... Or even a whole bunch of the same kind. It looks very dramatic and you get really nice schooling action. 

Pablo.. You know how i feel. Please dont make me edit your posts.. ^^ I am too lazy for that ~_^


----------



## summ3r (Jul 23, 2006)

"Four cardinals? Bad move. Neons and cardinals can quite easily distinguish between eachother, neither should be in less than a group of twelve ideally."

Sorry but in fact, they're already schooling together. Maybe they don't know that they're not supposed to. 
As for the "less than 12" I don't think so. Every source I found agreed that while more is better, a group of 5-6 is fine.

"as per panda corys, I hate to tell you the barbel erosion isn't related to your substrate but water quality. Alkaline pH, high hardness, nitrite, they all erode panda barbels. Its a very fragile cory. The same tank that kills pandas will spawn bronzes."

A friend who breeds cories in the U.K. suggested that it was the gravel and that sand would be better. We'll have to see.

"Asian Rummy Nose Tetra?
snip...
There are NO Asian Rummynoses, and I don't know of any asian tetras, period. No rummynose will have a blue body when it grows up. Either he was misinformed or thought it'd be a good thing to say to sell the fish."

http://www.aquariogest.net/index.php?rub=fish-atlas&fish=Sawbwa-resplendens.htm
Scientific name Sawbwa resplendens
Common name Asian rummy nose









"Be careful where you get info."

No kidding.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I was still right on both counts.

That asian rummynose is a cyprinid, not a tetra. It says so right on that page. It has absolutely no relation to any tetra whatsoever, and doesn't look like a tetra either.

Again, Mike knows jack squatt about anything that isnt an african cichlid.

Of course your cardinals are schooling with your neons, I could have told you they were going to do that. Just like if I added a single polkadot loach it'd school with all my other loaches. That doesn't mean its a good idea.

As per five or six being 'fine', it is, but just marginally. Ideally you want your fish to be happy, not just 'within acceptable norms'

Do you think people who've worked at fish stores and been in the hobby for a long time just talk out their back end or something? Other than Mike?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOhhh my.... 

Well.. You know what. I think its best just to leave this one.

Those blue fish are wild looking.. wish there was more out there on them.

Unfortunatly, we head butt when it comes to why certain things happen with our fish in different conditions... 
The best i can advise is just copy where they come from.... and you know what. With all that info out there its still kinda tricky to get it right.

But... when we start fighting over somthing we are supposed to enjoy, that just is upsetting.

I cant wait to see how the tank turns out!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Then again, if somethings being done wrong, someone has to speak up


----------



## summ3r (Jul 23, 2006)

"That asian rummynose is a cyprinid, not a tetra. It says so right on that page. It has absolutely no relation to any tetra whatsoever, and doesn't look like a tetra either."

That's very interesting I'm sure.
But you'll notice that I've never said anything about them being tetras. What I said was that I was getting some pandas. Also some cardinal tetras to go with the neons. And also some asian rummy nose. You came to the wrong conclusion, assumed I was getting the rummy nose to school with the tetras and called them asian rummy nose tetras.

[shrug]


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

summ3r said:


> "That asian rummynose is a cyprinid, not a tetra. It says so right on that page. It has absolutely no relation to any tetra whatsoever, and doesn't look like a tetra either."
> 
> That's very interesting I'm sure.
> But you'll notice that I've never said anything about them being tetras. What I said was that I was getting some pandas. Also some cardinal tetras to go with the neons. And also some asian rummy nose. You came to the wrong conclusion, assumed I was getting the rummy nose to school with the tetras and called them asian rummy nose tetras.
> ...


Get more tetras. You cant have four cardinals. Whoever told you that isn't really looking out for the best interests of your fish


----------

